# 10 minute goat milk fudge - super easy



## Roll farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I swear this is the easiest fudge recipe I've ever had, so give this a try the next time you have 10 minutes to make fudge.
 Ingredients: 
1 lb. Powdered Sugar 
1/2 Cup Cocoa 
1/2 Cup Butter
1/4 Cup Goats Milk 
1 tsp Vanilla
1/2 Cup Broken pecans or walnuts
 Combine Sugar and cocoa thoroughly in a large microwavable bowl by sifting it together. Make a well in the center of the mixture.  Place cut up butter and milk in the well.   
DO NOT STIR!!!! 
 Microwave on high for 2 minutes.  Remove and add vanilla, stirring to blend. Stir in nuts and put into buttered dish or pan. 
 That's it! 
 Your microwave may vary so you might go a few seconds over the 2 minutes if you have a lower heat microwave.  Sifting the sugar is very important, I tried to save time and not sift and had lumpy fudge.
 I've made this with peanut butter (sub part of the butter for peanut butter). 
I've also added more milk to make it creamier and used it for brownie frosting....nummy!
It comes out perfect every time and never scorches!

edited to add....I've given up sifting the p. sugar, I just wait til it's done 'cooking' in the microwave, stir it a bit, then mix it w/ a mixer to dissolve lumps.  Works great *if* you're fast.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 13, 2009)

I am so not going to even try to make that... if it actually worked and was good... I'd be in BIG trouble.      I'm such a chocoholic!  

I can't believe you had the nerve to post that...._  'she walks away grumbling toward the kitchen to see if she has the ingredients'. _


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh man that sounds awesome! HMMM cant wait to make some!


----------



## nightshade (Jun 13, 2009)

yea goat fudge another use for the milk. That is if hubby and the little guy stop drinking it all in the middle of the night before I get to do anything with it.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 13, 2009)

Let's see.....a gallon of milk a day, divided by 1/4 cup to make one batch of fudge......that's......hmmm.....64 batches of fudge per day!  Oh, yay!  Just enough for me.....


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jun 14, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Let's see.....a gallon of milk a day, divided by 1/4 cup to make one batch of fudge......that's......hmmm.....64 batches of fudge per day!  Oh, yay!  Just enough for me.....


oh god! lol


----------



## chickenrunnin (Jul 14, 2009)

i cant believe you figured that out. Better you than me, Cuz later I probably would have. 

Kel


----------



## nightshade (Jul 16, 2009)

damn and I just dried my girls up cause it is just too much to do with moving right now


----------



## freemotion (Jul 16, 2009)

WHAT were you thinking, girl???  Nothing is more important during stressful times than CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 11, 2010)

I was afraid when I clicked this it would call for more milk than I can get before it's all drank (drunk? Drinked! Lol) but only 1/4 cup?  Ican go get that from a goat right now!  And I'm pretty sure I have everything else on hand though my sifter is perpetually dusted with unremovable flour ...

I'm making fudge today, although I know I'm going to regret it. We just finished a chocolate-chip pecan pie I baked only a few days ago. 

Ahem ... My name is Sarah and I AM a chocoholic ...


----------



## patandchickens (May 11, 2010)

Oh wow, I need to try this with some of my sheep milk...!

Thanks for posting it,

Pat, who is supposed to be cutting down on sugar but Oh Well


----------



## glenolam (May 11, 2010)

***stomache grumbling***

Funny thing about you making this today...I just printed out the recipe to do it tonight!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 16, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I made this a while ago and everyone absolutely loved it!  I made peanut butter fudge....now I want to try it with nuts!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine turned out great!  The only problem was my sifter -- it took WAY longer to sift it and it actually ended up being a lot of work. And I had to guesstimate how many cups of sugar to a pound. 

I actually had some left for too long and it did become a bit hard after many days in the fridge. Turns out I was the only one eating it and, even being a chocoholic, it took me a while. It was yummy though!!!!

Hmmmm ..... I have a new sifter now. I think I need to pick up some more sugar my next grocery trip lol!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 17, 2010)

I lucked out - my grocery store sells the conf. sugar in 1lb bags, so I didn't have to guess...

I definitely agree that the sifting part was a PITA!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree about the sifting...so I've stopped doing it....I just shake it into the bowl and chop up any huge clumps w/ a fork and 'fluff' it before I make the well....then I 'cook' it a little longer in the microwave and as long as I'm diligent w/ clump busting it comes out ok.

ALSO...Ladies...lemme tell ya....I started using 1/2 Hershey's Special Dark cocoa and the other half regular cocoa....MMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## savingdogs (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't have any goats milk, can you use any other milk? My does are not due until the spring.


----------



## DoubleTake (Sep 14, 2010)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> I am so not going to even try to make that... if it actually worked and was good... I'd be in BIG trouble.      I'm such a chocoholic!
> 
> I can't believe you had the nerve to post that...._  'she walks away grumbling toward the kitchen to see if she has the ingredients'. _


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 16, 2010)

I've made this recipe twice now. It does turn out great every time! I made the fudge recipe from the "Goats Produce Too!" book and was very disappointed with how the fudge turned out. I guess I have found my fudge recipe!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

ok you guys are SLAYIN' me with this.... 

* runs off to find a bowl and powdered sugar *


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

* comes back, covered in powdered sugar eating fudge with a spoon *

Roll - i love you. seriously, i totally love you.

the fudge never even made it to the "buttered dish"

;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 16, 2010)

Then I don't feel so bad! I at least made it into the dish and cooled it and cut it up into small squares but the pan was gone in a day!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

between all the coffee and the fudge i'm going a mile a minute! whooot!

its fabulous! why on earth didnt i make this before?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 16, 2010)

Just so people know, there is 3.5 to 4 cups of powdered sugar per pound. 3.5 sifted and 4 unsifted but also depends on moisture etc.


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe I'll have to make this. I think I have all the stuff and my one pg doe is still giving 6 oz per day or so. Just about enough for recipes. 

I think I could use some chocolate. Too bad I don't have the special dark. That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 17, 2010)

I like to use a large pan....pour the choc. in a thin layer...then make the pb. and pour it in...sometimes, if I feel "fancy", I will swirl it around to make it 'pretty'.

The special dark really DOES make it extra nom nom nommy....

KSalvagno, I love that recipe book...never tried the fudge recipe (of course...why would I when I have this one, LOL) but I make the coconut cream pie and chocolate pie allll the time...w/ a few minor modifications.

I use the half dark choc. fudge w/ that choc. pie recipe, too...and my husband paid me a high compliment....He told me "If you weren't already, I'd marry you for this."


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm 'having fudge for breakfast.. its one of the food groups, isnt it??

;-)


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 1, 2010)

If you add more goat milk to this, it makes a pretty good "in a pinch" frosting for brownies, cake, etc.
It's not quite as creamy as store bought, but booooy is it tasty.
I didn't measure the amount I used, but I'd say doubling the milk would be a good start....


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 1, 2010)

Roll. Please come here. Shame on you.. shame shame shame....you need to stop this fudge rabble rousing!

hee hee hee hee

i laid awake last nite coming up with every reason i could to NOT make this this morning!!!! oh man! i keep thinking of that chocolaty goodness! yikes!

;-)


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 1, 2010)

*evil laugh*

But it's sooooo goooooooooood

C'mon now...you know you love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2010)

I made 12 batches of this stuff and put it in pretty containers to give to people as gifts. I found out the fudge does well in the freezer so I can freeze it till Christmas.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Nov 1, 2010)

ugh! 

not helping, K, not helping at all....

*dreams of a freezer full of chocolaty goodness*


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't even mention the batches I made for myself to have through the winter.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 1, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I made 12 batches of this stuff and put it in pretty containers to give to people as gifts. I found out the fudge does well in the freezer so I can freeze it till Christmas.


If I made it now for gifts, I will have to do it again before Christmas.......

Hmmmmm.. "it's for Christmas gifts... really."  Yup, I can convince myself of that.  


Can I make this fudge out of frozen milk?   That is all I have right now.  I dried up my one milker because I hate milking in the morning at 5:00 when it is 20 degrees out.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 1, 2010)

I've used frozen milk before.


----------



## Bryannjamie (Nov 23, 2010)

I need to try this- did anyone not use the microwave?  what modifications do you think there would be/

Dont have one so even if I was willing it wouldnt be an option but I need a good fudge recipe.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry, I have no idea how you could modify it for no microwave...that would eliminate the 'super easy' part.  Try heating all the 'liquid' ingredients in a saucepan to boiling, then adding the dry ingredients...but I'm betting it won't come out right.  Never hurts to try, though.

Ladies, you know how we were discussing what a pita the sifter is?  
Toss it out the window!  I made 8 batches a couple days ago and after I took ea. one out of the microwave, I used the mixer to eliminate those nasty little lumps of powdered sugar that didn't want to dissolve.

Also have found that using an older mixing bowl that holds heat makes it go easier, too....probably not the safest thing in the world (not a microwave safe bowl, it's something made in the 70's) but it keeps the fudge good and warm while you're stirring / mixing / blending, so that it doesn't start to cool / firm up too soon.


----------



## elevan (Dec 18, 2010)

I am soooo gonna have to try this!


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Feb 27, 2011)

tried this last night turned out good thanks for the recipe


                                                Kenneth Flippen


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm dying to try it!


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 24, 2011)

I know I'm a little late for the super easy goat milk fudge recipe bandwagon, but I gotta tell ya, IT TOTALLY ROCKS!
I actually ended up tripling the recipe...yeah...I'm spending my vacation eating goat's milk fudge & milking the heck out of the one doe that is still in milk!
And the frozen goat milk works just fine. I freeze all of mine so I always have some on hand. Freezing the fudge is not going to work though...nope...even if I take the fudge out of the fridge to put in the freezer, I end up with a spoon in my hand...

  THANKS, KIM--AWESOME RECIPE      AND YOU TOTALLY ROCK FOR SHARING IT


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 24, 2011)

It is pretty good stuff, my daughter wants me to mail some to her in W.VA....I told her maybe I should wait til it cools off a bit...she said, "No send it...I'll eat it melted."


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 24, 2011)

I am leaving the computer on with the recipe open, so that when my DW wakes she will see it...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 4, 2011)

Rolls, I think I love you.  Since I found out I can't have cows milk I haven't been able to buy any fudge. 

Now I have this recipe I just have to look up how to make goat butter and buy powdered suger...  I'll have fudge soon!


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't know you could use fresh milk to make fudge my mom canned goats milk so she could use that in her fudge and it would be a goat product. Thank you so much I will have to pick up the other stuff next trip to the store and make some but I will wait until after my hubby and kids have ate it to tell them it has goat milk in it


----------



## Evelle (Oct 4, 2011)

oooooooohhhhh yummy thank you i dont get much milk and always looking to find things to do with it 
my DH is scared to drink it hahaha!!!


----------



## Brooke Kilby (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome recipe!  And no scorching every time.. perfect failproof one I will be using.  Thank you!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 20, 2011)

NOW I WANT FUDGE!!!!



I dont have any of the ingredients


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have some cooling in my fridge right now!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 18, 2011)

I made 6# yesterday in 40 minutes....gotta love it~


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought you said this was a super easy recipe.



I am waiting on it to cool and harden.

It is not easy to wait.

You should have a disclaimer.

(thanks for the recipe.  My family thinks I'm gonna share,   )


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I thought you said this was a super easy recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are truly a hoot RTG.  

K


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   DID YOU GUYS HERE I GOT GOAT MILK ??? NOW I CAN MAKE THE RECIPE !!!  
LOOK AT MY JOURNAL


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

This may be a dumb question but I don't milk goats so I don't know the answer. Do you have to pasturize this 1/4 cup of milk or can I just go out and milk 1/4 cup from joy, throw it in and make this fudge?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a tip iif you make it for icing. Make the recipe exact and THEN add more milk if needed. I just went ahead and added the extra milk ahead of time and I had to add A LOT more powdered sugar to make it icing consistency.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 17, 2012)

this is an absolutely horrible recipe!!! I wouldn't share it with a soul!! wiaeutogbtgyhapua[wpria, oh sorry I had a drip on my keyboard and just had to lick it off, I mean, yeah, after making this recipe I 'took one for the team' and ate it all - you know, to save them from the misery 

it didn't harden as I thought it would - did I use too much milk maybe?  

(I was having trouble making cheese this weekend also - I'm gonna blame it on the rain we got this weekend )


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 17, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> this is an absolutely horrible recipe!!! I wouldn't share it with a soul!! wiaeutogbtgyhapua[wpria, oh sorry I had a drip on my keyboard and just had to lick it off, I mean, yeah, after making this recipe I 'took one for the team' and ate it all - you know, to save them from the misery
> 
> it didn't harden as I thought it would - did I use too much milk maybe?
> 
> (I was having trouble making cheese this weekend also - I'm gonna blame it on the rain we got this weekend )


I know what you mean.  I've made it several times, and had to "rescue" my family from it....esp when I used peanut butter.  I have noticed it takes alot longer to harden on rainy days, so I cut the milk just a little.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 17, 2012)

I was thinking about putting banana in it.  Do you think that would work?


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 13, 2012)

I just saw this. I am sooooo trying it tomorrow.



thanks


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 19, 2012)

This worked great, but I am going to double the 
recipe next time.  . Thanks


----------

